# I love Lusi!!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I couldn't resist. These are from a split with me and Chuck. Two of my fav's, RASS & Lusitanias


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice choice my man.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

U never fail to amaze me... get haul bro


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that is truely an amazing sight! :dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Geezus SJ, you gotta be kiddin' me! Man O Man. Look at those beauties... :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

CD


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Some very good ISOM's there. Enjoy the split


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap dude that is awesome, oh and I would have been all over a partigas split


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Look out, smokinj is restocking. Nice split.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Look out, smokinj is restocking. Nice split.


its not restocking its called harvesting:roflmao:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul 2 of my favorites!!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


X 2...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I'll light a luci right now-Sweet


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice David!!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Those are some beautiful smokes!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome smokes!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I 've never had either of those sticks but they look great.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow awesome grab for sure! where do you guys keep trying these rass'? their so hyped i have to find myself one somewhere! hahaha


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Never had a Lusi but, you can't go wrong with Partagas and those RASS look tempting as well. Nice score!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an incredible split!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great split David!! Those Lusi's are one of the better ISOM's. At least in my humble taste!! :helloooo:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars for a split you guys know the good stuff


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Like em both but those Part. are some of my favs.--Very nice David, very nice indeed! I think I need to do a trade--LOL


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

You got some splain'n to do! Niiiiiiice!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man those lusi's just look unbeliveable !! wow, rad looking smokes there. drooooooollll!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: Damn man your killing me!! RASS is my fav and I have never tried the Lusitanias


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My heart just skipped a beat when those pictures came up on my monitor. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very sweet


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

name your price $$$$ man cant get enuf looks at them


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> My heart just skipped a beat when those pictures came up on my monitor. Absolutely beautiful.


Hey Doc,

At least you can get your hands on something to slow things down a bit----LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> At least you can get your hands on something to slow things down a bit----LOL!:biggrin:


Now that is damn funny!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Now that is damn funny!


I'm finally relaxing--Golf tournament tomorrow---WTG Charles!:helloooo:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

super haul man


----------

